# Multi-Vits, do you use them?



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

*Do you take multi-vitimin supplement?*​
Yes 9587.96%No1312.04%


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

General question just wondering who uses a multi-vit, why and what brand is the preference and why of course  .


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

take one pm before bed and another one in the morning with breakast


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I take one a day, cheapo ones from Tescos.

I find my skin is alot clearer when I'm taking them.

Plus I don't eat much veg


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

I take one before bed, assuming that my body will make best use of it whilst its repairing.


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Morning.. after training.. before bed!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

i just use the BIG tub from Holland and Barret, 1 in the morning and 1 before bed.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I prefer to buy supps seperately


----------



## mad cam (Apr 17, 2010)

Wilkinsons Multivitimans and Minerals. 1 before bed.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I use http://www.justvitamins.co.uk/products/Multivitamins-Probiotic-1120.aspx


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I take 11 a day.

'cos that's how many come in a pack, with Animal Pak.

Says you're supposed to take 2 packs a day, too. 22 tabs! Gyaiaiaia!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Some say that vitamins are waste of time, because the body p!sses out most of them, if it doesn't need them.

I Say

I'd rather have expensive p!ss than be deficient in anything my body needs.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Some say that vitamins are waste of time, because the body p!sses out most of them, if it doesn't need them.
> 
> I Say
> 
> I'd rather have expensive p!ss than be deficient in anything my body needs.


On animal pak, I don't need to put the light on to see where I'm p1ssing. It glows in the dark.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> On animal pak, I don't need to put the light on to see where I'm p1ssing. It glows in the dark.


Expensive multi-vit though.


----------



## courage (Apr 21, 2010)

OrangeTriad by Controlled Labs....kicks ass for sure! :cool2:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

used to ... don't as much anymore ...


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Never used to but I do now, fee alot better when taking them. I'm taking Dymatize Super Multi.


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

i heard that the vitamins from tabs can cause more harm than good? dunno but i dont bother!! jus eat greens and fish oils and joint supps


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Cheap generic 100% er a couple times a day, PhD Catalyst on top for anti-oxidants etc, usually in double the recommended dose.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Some say that vitamins are waste of time, because the body p!sses out most of them, if it doesn't need them.
> 
> I Say
> 
> I'd rather have expensive p!ss than be deficient in anything my body needs.


 x2...


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm takin one pill a day. But I thik we should eat more vegetables and fruits instead of that...


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

morning, tesco ones lol


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Beverly International Super Pak or Universal Animal Pak, both very similar products.

I take one of these every morning with breakfast.


----------



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

used to use them ^.. boy they STINK!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

yer either use ones from Mp or animal pak.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

If money was no object, I'd be on animal pak full time, jsut for peace of mind that all bases are more than covered.

As it is I use tesco/asda - 4 mv+min per day spaced out, 4 b complex per day. On top of that 3g vit C daily.

I have noticed a big difference in feeling (could be placebo, don't care!) but also a reall effect on gym performance/strength - especially when I come off the b-complex for a while, it is kinda like my ability to generate power tails off? Wieght moved definitely gets less.

And as Joe says, coudln't care less that if I am ****ing a lot out, would rather be bathed in the stuff and lose some as cheap enough, than not have enough and see the real negative effects on trianing that I have witnessed in the past.

Got to stress I don't eat a lot of fruit/veg, which is prob why I see such a diff with/without the vits.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I take 1 mornin an 1 nite , I think i got the idea for nighttime 1 from an article by p scarb in the beef magazine.


----------



## itsjosh (Aug 17, 2010)

Multivits helped me get rid of my acne when i was younger. Come off them but looking to go back on them, maybe the centrum a to zinc ones. or elcheapo boots own lol


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I take 2 tesco multivit, once there gone ill probably look into something better


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i do, their a cheap addition, i just tend to pick up which ever ones end up on offer on different sites.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

No

Just look on the back of the protein shakes got loads in so no point IMO. Can muli vits build muscle?? I think not.

Just need to take more than the average joe which i think supps do for bbuilding purposes.

Plus I take enough fvcking pills another 3-4 a day and i might have stop eating food or ill get fat(er)


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Sanatogen a-z complete

One a day, before bed.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I used to always take Animal pack, now i take an animal pack or a multi about once per week........no difference in any thing for me. However, my diet is pretty varied and solid, if you live on a very basic diet i would add one in.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

round 2 said:


> No
> 
> Just look on the back of the protein shakes got loads in so no point IMO. *Can muli vits build muscle?? I think not.*
> 
> ...


The bold text above is pure nonsense!

Consider this

To build a house you need bricks, cement, wood, concrete, tiles, plaster etc etc. Without key ingredients you don't get a house.

If you missed the point of that metaphor, then I'm on to a lost cause..........


----------



## jakelad (Aug 28, 2009)

I use the standard multi vits an mins from zipvit 

1 a day with breaky...nice an cheap


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

A-Z vit from easyvit

By far the best multi vit i've come across for value


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Aldi +50 it has everything I need and much more


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

I bought a big jar of 500 one-a-day multivits from Costco, only cost about £15 or so.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I use the cheap as chips supermarket brand ones. I may be wrong here correct me if I am, but theres really not a massive difference between cheap home brand multi-vits and the overpriced crap sold by big supplement companies is there? I mean really, is there a noticable difference or effect? I'm pretty sure theres not. So £2 for 30 tabs does me fine.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Doooooo and why ? well for obvious reasons lol.. Multibionta and cose I like them  and one a day with breakfast.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tesco's multivits+multiminerals, bought 480 tabs for about £9 on a buy two get one free offer

I usually take 1 with breakfast, 1 with pwo meal on training days and 1 on rest days


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

Wellman Sports because my body is my temple!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Beverly int. super pak!

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/bev/sup.html







30 Packets
​



​
  



Serving Size1Packets
​
 



Servings Per Container30
​
  



Amount Per Serving
​




% DV*
​
  



Vitamin A(from Fish Liver Oil)
​




10000IU
​




200%
​




Vitamin C
​




2000mg
​




3,333%
​




Vitamin D(from Fish Liver Oil)
​




800IU
​




200%
​




Vitamin E(as D-Alpha Plus D-Beta, D-Gamma, D-Delta Tocopheryls And Tocopherols)
​




1000IU
​




670%
​




Thiamin(as Thiamin Hydrochloride)
​




150mg
​




2000%
​




Riboflavin(Vitamin B2)
​




30mg
​




1765%
​




Niacin(as Niacinamide)
​




150mg
​




750%
​




Vitamin B6(as Pyridoxine Hydrochloride)
​




150mg
​




1500%
​




Folate(as Folic Acid)
​




400mcg
​




100%
​




Vitamin B12(as Cyanocobalamin)
​




150mcg
​




8333%
​




Biotin
​




50mcg
​




17%
​




Pantothenic Acid
​




150mg
​




1000%
​




Calcium(as As Hydrolyzed Protein Chelate)
​




1000mg
​




100%
​




Iron(as As Hydrolyzed Protein Chelate)
​




18mg
​




5%
​




Iodine(as Potassium Iodide)
​




150mcg
​




150%
​




Magnesium(as As Hydrolyzed Protein Chelate)
​




500mg
​




125%
​




Zinc(as As Hydrolyzed Protein Chelate)
​




22.5mg
​




150%
​




Selenium(from From Yeast)
​




200mcg
​




290%
​




Copper(as Copper Chelate)
​




500mcg
​




25%
​




Manganese(as As Hydrolyzed Protein Chelate)
​




10mg
​




500%
​




Chromium(as Chromium Chelate)
​




200mcg
​




167%
​




Chloride
​




200mcg
​




70%
​




Potassium(as As Hydrolyzed Protein Chelate)
​




95mg
​




2%
​
 



Choline (As Choline Bitartrate)
​




150mg
​




*
​




Inositol
​




150mg
​




*
​




Para-Aminobenzoic Acid
​




150mg
​




*
​




Citrus Bioflavonoid Complex (4x Concentrate)
​




500mg
​




*
​




Rutin
​




75mg
​




*
​




Hesperidin Complex
​




150mg
​




*
​




Acerola
​




75mg
​




*
​




Betaine Hydrochloride
​




150mg
​




*
​




Glutamic Acid
​




100mg
​




*
​




Pepsin
​




40mg
​




*
​




Papain
​




50mg
​




*
​




Ox Bile
​




120mg
​




*
​




Pancreatin
​




60mg
​




*
​




Mycozyme
​




60mg
​




*
​
 



Has me covered.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

bulkpowders super vits....cheap enough and do the job (i hope)


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Just use asda's own, VitC, Multi Vits with Iron, Fish Oil with Calcium. 2 of each a day


----------



## galactus (Jul 31, 2011)

Many years ago my nutrition lecturer told me this... the cheaper the product, the less effective it tends to be. Ultimately its depends on how the tablets/capsules are made. The reason for this is because the cheaper tablets are not made to a high quality, so when they pass through your digestive system, half the vitamins and minerals are already destroyed in your gut before they can get absorbed. Stick to a reputable brand, however taking vitamin supplements is debatable altogether as well. The head of Boots, and many top people at Holland & Barrett have admitted that vitamins are a massive scam!!!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

suliktribal said:


> On animal pak, I don't need to put the light on to see where I'm p1ssing. It glows in the dark.


LMAO! Glad it's not just me! It's a mental colour! My mrs didn't believe me so I videod it. I'd post it up but it's got my sailor johnson in it.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

This has been covered so many times. Guys stop using cheap multis like Tesco or Asda they use cheap and crap ingredients, that can be harmful to you. Either don't use them at all and cover it with your diet or pay more and know that it's quality ingredients. Example of good multis: Anavati, Animal Pak and Orange Triad. Ps there could be more quality multis that I don't know of.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

morgan84 said:


> This has been covered so many times. Guys stop using cheap multis like Tesco or Asda they use cheap and crap ingredients, that can be harmful to you. Either don't use them at all and cover it with your diet or pay more and know that it's quality ingredients. Example of good multis: Anavati, Animal Pak and Orange Triad. Ps there could be more quality multis that I don't know of.


how will the quality of eg magnesium be any different in a tesco or animal pak? and how do you know they use crap? it's cheaper than stuff like animal pak because they buy in the 100s (guess obviously) larger quantities and there's no reason to know that the stuff in animal pak, as an example, is any better. until we see some hard evidence its all just speculation


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

do guys using stuff like animal pak is it even needed, last time i looked around 2 years ago that stuff was dosed like mad perhaps good for a pro BB not for us amatuers


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

m118 said:


> how will the quality of eg magnesium be any different in a tesco or animal pak? and how do you know they use crap? it's cheaper than stuff like animal pak because they buy in the 100s (guess obviously) larger quantities and there's no reason to know that the stuff in animal pak, as an example, is any better. until we see some hard evidence its all just speculation


eg how magnesium is better than in the other product <<< this could be said about any other supplement product there is (very general question you are asking)

Asda and Tesco don't disclose what kind of vits and minerals they use. Gaspari do on their Anavite. Haven't used Animal Pak, thou keep hearing good stuff about it, but by look at some of the Vits and minerals contents some are poor quality.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

morgan84 said:


> eg how magnesium is better than in the other product <<< this could be said about any other supplement product there is (very general question you are asking)
> 
> Asda and Tesco don't disclose what kind of vits and minerals they use. Gaspari do on their Anavite. Haven't used Animal Pak, thou keep hearing good stuff about it, but by look at some of the Vits and minerals contents some are poor quality.


my point is that you're assuming that the ingredients in the tescos (or other super markets) are inferior to the ones used in others like gaspari.

in gaspari's case, would wager that they use top quality ingredients, but this is an assumption, and an even biger assumption that the super market products are inferior in quality


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

^^^ again you are over generalising. That could be said about any supplement product that we use. I trust more Gaspari than Tesco or Asda over supplement products, as Tesco and Asda don't specialise in that business.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

morgan84 said:


> ^^^ again you are over generalising. That could be said about any supplement product that we use. I trust more Gaspari than Tesco or Asda over supplement products, as Tesco and Asda don't specialise in that business.


this is a little amusing now. you tell me that im over generalising... again yet just a few posts ago you said



morgan84 said:


> This has been covered so many times. *Guys stop using cheap multis like Tesco or Asda they use cheap and crap ingredients,* that can be harmful to you. Either don't use them at all and cover it with your diet or pay more and know that it's quality ingredients. Example of good multis: Anavati, Animal Pak and Orange Triad. Ps there could be more quality multis that I don't know of.


this statement is based on nothing. no evidence. pure speculation


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

m118 said:


> this is a little amusing now. you tell me that im over generalising... again yet just a few posts ago you said
> 
> this statement is based on nothing. no evidence. pure speculation


Lol whatever you say buddy. At the end of the day it's your body and you don't have to listen to me, whether it's a speculation or not. Google is your friend.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

morgan84 said:


> Lol whatever you say buddy. At the end of the day it's your body and you don't have to listen to me, whether it's a* speculation or not.* Google is your friend.


well, unless you have evidence (which you havent posted), then it is speculation only.

however, if you do post up some evidence I will happily have a read though


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

m118 said:


> well, unless you have evidence (which you havent posted), then it is speculation only.
> 
> however, if you do post up some evidence I will happily have a read though


Again Google is your friend.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> General question just wondering who uses a multi-vit, why and what brand is the preference and why of course  .


take them twice a day.


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

This is a guide to help buy the best multi-vits

http://voices.yahoo.com/guide-buying-best-multivitamin-supplements-2541671.html


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice article. Possible explains why some feel nothing from vits (using cheap stuff) vs those who use the multi vits the body actually absorbs

And the best 'natural' multi vits are? (brands, recommendations)


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

i take a slow release multi plus a slow release high strength b and loads of aminos and stuff


----------

